# nVIDIA MCP2 - LAN Controller



## rebel13 (Mar 19, 2009)

I reinstalled my XP and after driver installatin everything is OK,except my LAN drivers.
Can somebody tell wher I can find this drivers???
Thanx in advance


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nv_sea...l=en&gl=us&q=nVIDIA+MCP2+-+LAN+Controller#249


----------

